# Moving myself and all my fishtanks overseas



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm considering to move from Australia to Switzerland, just cos I can. Does anyone have any idea how I would get my 50 or so fish there with me? or do I have to give them all to my local LFS and hope the swiss love cichlids as much as me :-?

Do you think there is a company out there who could safely transport fish on a 30 hour plane flight?

cheers,
Mcflyyy


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

hahaha.... dude this will suck for you.

*** been wondering the same thing though, id like to move to canada

goodluck duder


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

TheeMon said:


> hahaha.... dude this will suck for you.
> 
> I've been wondering the same thing though, id like to move to canada
> 
> goodluck duder


All you need is one heck of a cube van and some patience. They won't be stopping you at the border unless you have snakeheads. Up here winter is the demise of all tropicals, so you can bring whatever you like across the border (fish wise) for whatever purpose you have in mind for them.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Darkside: I've been in Southern Ohio (Kentucky border) as late as October and I can tell you that it's not exactly balmy there either. You could get a taste of winter coming. Now, if TheeMon is moving to the prairies (I'm in Manitoba) let me just recommend that garages (even when insulated) are not exactly aquarium room candidates like they are down south.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

BrownBullhead said:


> Darkside: I've been in Southern Ohio (Kentucky border) as late as October and I can tell you that it's not exactly balmy there either. You could get a taste of winter coming. Now, if TheeMon is moving to the prairies (I'm in Manitoba) let me just recommend that garages (even when insulated) are not exactly aquarium room candidates like they are down south.


Oh no doubt, there are a lot of places in the northern states that are cold as heck. Just in Canada its almost guaranteed to be cold, so our laws on the importation of exotics are considerably more lax.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats all good, but driving a large truck from Australia to Switzerland would prove quite difficulat i'm sure


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe the swiss have some very strange laws about the importation and keeping of fish. In the next year or so they will be introducing a new law concerning animal cruelty and fish. I think you'd best look that up before even considering bringing your fish over from Australia.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

mcflyyy said:


> Thats all good, but driving a large truck from Australia to Switzerland would prove quite difficulat i'm sure


im no geography major but i bet this would be difficult


----------

